# Horseless Carriage plans



## Juriathe (Jul 4, 2011)

I've always loved antique cars, and go carts, and I about went nuts on finding woodworking plans for a half-size 1901 Packard and a 1901 truck. How could you not like building one ??? Lordy, how I'd love to build the 1904 Oldsmobile Pie Truck !! So here's to my Bucket List that is growing to barrel size with all the things I'd like to do.

Here's a few links I thought others might enjoy,too.

http://www.vintageprojects.com/go-kart/1901-small-car-plans.html

http://www.horselesscarriagereplicas.com/plans.html


----------

